# Lone Peak & Western paint scheme..



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes did such an excellent job on his RS-3 repaint in UP colors he inspired me to think about doing a unique paint scheme for my line, the Lone Peak & Western.

I noted that Trainworld has unpainted Aristo RS-3s on clearance right now. I think I'll order one tomorrow...

Here's the paint scheme I'm thinking of. 

Alco RS-3











EMD GP-9









Of course I'll have to hit up Stan for some decals....

Thougts???

DF


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Not to bad looking Dave 

Chris


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Dave, maybe an orange or yellow stripe on the frame sides? Just an idea. Maybe the rails also? I used vinyl for my stripes, saves the aggravation of all that taping/ripping of the paint underneath.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

My thoughts lean toward thinking making striping at hood ends look like on these SAL units: 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...71&nseq=30 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...27&nseq=33 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...013&nseq=4 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...152&nseq=6


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Be aware that in most cases Aristocraft undecorated prodicts are not kits. They come unpainted with all of the details and windows already glued in place and can be a bi*ch to remove without breaking some details. I have an undecorated caboose I started 2 years ago and haven't finished just because of this fact. I do like your paint scheme though.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I'm well aware that they are not kits, thanks though. I repainted a USA Trains GP 38-2 last year and didn't really have any issues with masking windows or details that I wanted to keep unpainted or unchanged. As I see it, an unpainted unit should be a bit less of a headache anyway since I'm starting on a blank canvass. I'll still need to mask off the same details, but I shouldn't have the issues with bleed through of the previous paint scheme like I did before.

Before









After












But we'll see. 

Thanks for everyones responses.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

The 'after' photo looks much better Dave.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Why thank you. I am kinda proud of that one.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dave:

Looks super.









Since your good with the computer and drawings and all, try switching the brown and orange, I mean put the orange where you have the brown, and make a brown stipe, and see how that looks?









Have Fun: Jeff


----------

